# Gun Review: A critical look at the Taurus Curve .380



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun Review: A critical look at the Taurus Curve .380


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A pocket-sized dedicated defense pistol....that doesn't work. Well, it's a Taurus. Should we expect anything different? The least they could do is include the Lord's Prayer in the instruction manual.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Well stove pipes and light strikes.
Almost poetic.
I'd recommend just ball ammo
Because hollow points don't go.


----------

